# GoldKey Resorts Question



## chemteach (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone know what a Sandpiper unit is at Ocean Beach/Oceanaire?  The deed shows Ocean Beach Club, but the unit is supposedly at Oceanaire.  Also, is a Sandpiper unit Ocean View or Ocean Front?   Lockout or non-lockout?  Sleep 6 or 8?  There is conflicting information online, and Diamond doesn't answer the phone...
Thank you for any information!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2018)

For unit info like this I check timeshareing2000's webpage.
Looks like it is oceanfront Oceanaire.
http://www.timesharing2000.com/oceanaire-resort-virginia-beach/index.html
http://www.timesharing2000.com/oceanaire-timeshares-for-sale.htm


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 22, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Does anyone know what a Sandpiper unit is at Ocean Beach/Oceanaire?  The deed shows Ocean Beach Club, but the unit is supposedly at Oceanaire.  Also, is a Sandpiper unit Ocean View or Ocean Front?   Lockout or non-lockout?  Sleep 6 or 8?  There is conflicting information online, and Diamond doesn't answer the phone...
> Thank you for any information!


A Sandpiper unit is an Oceanaire (only) unit type distinction.  It is always a 2BR/2BA oceanfront and these units are located on floors 3-9.   Both balconies on the Sandpiper (the 1BR and Studio) are direct oceanfront.  This unit sleeps 8.

The Ocean Beach Club equivalent is the 2BR/2BA Eastern Caribbean unit (which also has both balconies of 1BR and Studio direct oceanfront).  These units are rated to sleep 6.  They are located on floors 2-16 at OBC.

Key difference are that the Oceanaire units are slightly larger on a square footage basis.  The Oceanaire studios also have Double beds vs a Queen bed in the OBC studio units, so the Oceanaire Studio is rated to sleep 4 vs the OBC Studio rated to sleep 2.

If you have any other questions let me know


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 22, 2018)

One of the reasons for the potential confusion on the deed is that Oceanaire is actually Phase III / Building C of the Ocean Beach Club complex.  So it is actually properly called Oceanaire at Ocean Beach Club.

If you tell me the unit number on the deed I can confirm to you what the unit type is.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2018)

How can you exchange into a Sandpiper ocean front Unit @ Oceanaire (at Ocean Beach Club).in the fall of the year?. I am thinking late September thru late November their such be availablity. I also feel that Virginia Beach should be less crowded with tourists.

What do you asked for on an exchange thru II ? Oceanaire or Ocean Beach Club?
Thanks.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 22, 2018)

Diamond resorts 


pedro47 said:


> How can you exchange into a Sandpiper ocean front Unit @ Oceanaire (at Ocean Beach Club).in the fall of the year?. I am thinking late September thru late November their such be availablity. I also feel that Virginia Beach should be less crowded with tourists.
> 
> What do you asked for on an exchange thru II ? Oceanaire or Ocean Beach Club?
> Thanks.


DRI has some availability on destination exchange .  You would ask for oceanaire on interval. But you wouldn't necessarily get an ocean front unit.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 22, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> How can you exchange into a Sandpiper ocean front Unit @ Oceanaire (at Ocean Beach Club).in the fall of the year?. I am thinking late September thru late November their such be availablity. I also feel that Virginia Beach should be less crowded with tourists.
> 
> What do you asked for on an exchange thru II ? Oceanaire or Ocean Beach Club?
> Thanks.


If you are trying to trade into Oceanaire the II code is OCI.

But honestly I'm not sure how you could be guaranteed of any specific unit type coming thru on an exchange?   When I have done an exchange back in, so far I have received the unit type on my exchange confirmation.  But I am not sure if they would place you in a Sandpiper (or any other specific unit) on request?   Especially if not an owner there?

I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just not sure how you ever expect it with so many variables involved.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2018)

Can you request a two (2) bedroom ocean front thru II?


----------



## chemteach (Mar 22, 2018)

RLS50 said:


> One of the reasons for the potential confusion on the deed is that Oceanaire is actually Phase III / Building C of the Ocean Beach Club complex.  So it is actually properly called Oceanaire at Ocean Beach Club.
> 
> If you tell me the unit number on the deed I can confirm to you what the unit type is.



The deed has unit number 0928 along with the wording Sandpiper 2 bedroom Ocean Front.  It's super confusing because on Diamond Resorts, they show 2 Bedroom Oceanfront sleep 6, 2 bedroom oceanfront sleep 6, and 2 bedroom deluxe oceanfront sleep 8.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 22, 2018)

chemteach said:


> The deed has unit number 0928 along with the wording Sandpiper 2 bedroom Ocean Front.  It's super confusing because on Diamond Resorts, they show 2 Bedroom Oceanfront sleep 6, 2 bedroom oceanfront sleep 6, and 2 bedroom deluxe oceanfront sleep 8.


928 is definitely a Sandpiper.  The only thing that really matters is Unit number.  Although units are floating and not fixed, they do guarantee a specific unit type.

I agree it can be confusing to some.  IMO I much preferred the Gold Key identification system vs the identification system Diamond uses.

Even as an Owner they have 2 descriptions for 2BR units under "Ocean Beach Club" that cover 4 actual unit types...

- 2 BDR Suite - Ocean Front (could be a Mediterranean at OBC or a Pelican at Oceanaire)
- 2 BDR DLX Suite - Ocean Front (could be an Eastern Caribbean at OBC or a Sandpiper at Oceanaire)

If you happen to own both unit types during the same week (we do) it can be even more confusing.  There is no self help way for owners to determine the difference themselves.  Owners either need to keep a mapping matrix by Contract # or else you have to call owner services to get the unit number on your contract (which always settles the question).

For whatever reason Diamond's computer system doesn't provide the ownership details other companies do (Gold Key, Marriott, Vistana, SPM Resorts, etc).  If you call Owner Services they can see the more detailed owner information, but owners cannot.  It makes no sense so I can't tell you why that is.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 22, 2018)

chemteach said:


> The deed has unit number 0928 along with the wording Sandpiper 2 bedroom Ocean Front.  It's super confusing because on Diamond Resorts, they show 2 Bedroom Oceanfront sleep 6, 2 bedroom oceanfront sleep 6, and 2 bedroom deluxe oceanfront sleep 8.


I think this is evident from my other comments, but just to be sure, the Sandpiper would be listed as 2 BDR DLX Suite - Ocean Front, but it sleeps 8 because it has the Studio with the 2 Double beds.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 22, 2018)

RLS50 said:


> I think this is evident from my other comments, but just to be sure, the Sandpiper would be listed as 2 BDR DLX Suite - Ocean Front, but it sleeps 8 because it has the Studio with the 2 Double beds.


Thanks so much for all your help!!!


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 23, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Thanks so much for all your help!!!


No problems.   We have been inside every unit type at Oceanaire, and quite frankly we like them all.  There are obviously better locations than others in the building, but all the unit types are good in their own respects.   Sandpiper units are very nice, their unique feature is the huge center island in the kitchen, which is not found in other the 1BR or 2BR unit types.   

Oceanaire (and maybe Turtle Cay) are probably the best timeshare(s) Virginia Beach has offer that come closest to Marriott or Westin level accommodations.  They at least get within shouting distance.

And after badly bumbling the transition from Gold Key to Diamond, I have to give Diamond credit that things are getting better, or at least have been since the new regional GM for VB came in last year.


----------



## ashburndude (Jun 26, 2020)

RLS50 I am looking at purchasing a week at Oceanaire designated as oceanfront. It is unit 1623 on the contract. Can you tell me what type of unit it is?


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 27, 2020)

ashburndude said:


> RLS50 I am looking at purchasing a week at Oceanaire designated as oceanfront. It is unit 1623 on the contract. Can you tell me what type of unit it is?


Hi, sure.

Unit 1623 under the original Gold Key terminology is a Pelican unit type.  The Pelican is a 2BR/2BA Corner Oceanfront unit with an Oceanfront balcony off the Master bedroom and an Ocean View balcony on the Studio side.    These units are located on floors 11-16, on the North and South corners of the building, and the Pelican has some nice features unique to this unit type.    As I mentioned previously we like all the unit layouts at Oceanaire, even if they all come with their own sets of "mini" Pros and Cons.

When we bought our first unit at Oceanaire we were at first looking for a Sandpiper unit, but couldn't find one for the week we needed, so we bought a Pelican unit as soon as one hit the market during our week that was priced within reason.   We have grown to really enjoy staying in this unit type.   Since this unit runs along the side of the building, there are floor to ceiling windows that run the entire length, from the living room area all the way thru the Master bedroom.    This floods the unit with natural light, especially if you request a unit on the North side.   The footprint of this unit also offers probably the largest sq footage of any of the 2BR/2BA units, not by much, but that little bit of extra space comes in handy if you bring your bikes like we do, and/or have family game nights.    Speaking of that, we also like that the Master bedroom is separated from the Kitchen / Dining / Living room area by a long hallway, which gives us a little extra privacy and noise control from anyone in the Kitchen / Living room area.   This is different from almost all the other unit types (including the 3BR/3BA units) because in all the other unit types the entrance to the Master bedroom is directly off the main Kitchen / Dining room living area.    And finally the main bathrooms in the Pelican units are very large, and is the biggest main bathroom area of any 2BR/2BA unit (that is not the lockout side of a 3BR/3BA unit).    There is a large walk in shower, in addition to another tub/shower combo, a large double sink vanity, and obviously a toilet.

The views are obviously excellent, especially if you request a unit on the North side during your week.   On the North side (the side the Sheraton hotel is on) the Ocean View balcony off the Studio side is almost like having another Oceanfront view because it is so close to the ocean and unobstructed.   On the South side of the building you don't have the same views from the Studio because the balcony is still Ocean View, but doesn't feel as open or as private because you will be across from the Ocean Beach Club.    This is not a show stopper, it's still a great unit on either side, just something to be aware of.

So in summary the only 2 things you have to be mindful about with the Pelican units...

- Try to avoid a unit on the 11th floor.   Unfortunately you will be too close to the 10th floor Sundeck and that will definitely impact your privacy on your oceanfront balcony.   It can be awkward if the 10th floor Sundeck is busy.
- Try to request North side for your week, and periodically stay on top of that request with Owner Services and the Front Desk (as you get closer to Check In).

But in my opinion the Oceanaire was designed so well (for the most part with a couple exceptions) that any of the unit types would be nice to own.   There isn't a single unit type at Oceanaire that we "don't" like, and that includes the 1BR/1BA Ocean View units along with the 2BR/2BA and 3BR/3BA units.   They each just each have their own unique Pros and Cons.

If you purchase this unit it will show up in your Diamond account as a "2 BDR Ocean Front Suite - Max 8."

If I can answer any other questions let me know.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 27, 2021)

RLS50 said:


> Hi, sure.
> 
> Unit 1623 under the original Gold Key terminology is a Pelican unit type.  The Pelican is a 2BR/2BA Corner Oceanfront unit with an Oceanfront balcony off the Master bedroom and an Ocean View balcony on the Studio side.    These units are located on floors 11-16, on the North and South corners of the building, and the Pelican has some nice features unique to this unit type.    As I mentioned previously we like all the unit layouts at Oceanaire, even if they all come with their own sets of "mini" Pros and Cons.
> 
> ...



I own a 2BR Oceanfront unit at Oceannaire and this week my unit was assigned on the 10th floor, the sun deck. Front desk insisted this was an oceanfront unit. Is this right?


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 28, 2021)

Seaport104 said:


> I own a 2BR Oceanfront unit at Oceannaire and this week my unit was assigned on the 10th floor, the sun deck. Front desk insisted this was an oceanfront unit. Is this right?


There are only two 2BR Oceanfront unit types at Oceanaire (Sandpiper and Pelican).   

If you own a 2BR Oceanfront at Oceanaire it is impossible to ever be on the 10th floor (because of the Sundeck).     

- If you own a 2BR Sandpiper unit (Deluxe Oceanfront) you will be between floors 3-9
- If you own a Pelican unit (Corner Oceanfront) your options are floors 11-16.     

I am not a fan of the 11th floor because when you sit on your balcony you are overlooking the Sundeck and there is not much privacy.   If you are an Owner using your week the Front Desk should be able to do better, because they know better.    I try to stay between floors 13-16.

But also as an Owner, we must contact the Front Desk at least 2-3 weeks in advance with our room requests.

If you have any additional questions just let me know.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 28, 2021)

RLS50 said:


> If you own a 2BR Oceanfront at Oceanaire it is impossible to ever be on the 10th floor (because of the Sundeck).
> 
> - If you own a 2BR Sandpiper unit (Deluxe Oceanfront) you will be between floors 3-9
> - If you own a Pelican unit (Corner Oceanfront) your options are floors 11-16.



I own a fixed week Pelican unit and this year was assigned the 10th floor and there is absolutely no privacy because of the Sundeck. Management insisted this is an oceanfront unit. Who do I contact because it is ridiculous that this unit would be an oceanfront unit


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 29, 2021)

First off, I am sorry you got assigned to the 11th floor.

Ownership at Oceanaire is Fixed Week / Fixed Unit Type / Floating Unit.    This means that if you own a Pelican Oceanfront 2BR then we can get assigned a unit from the 11th floor to the 16th floor.   There are 2 Pelican Oceanfront Corner units per floor, so that is 16 potential unit / room assignments.

The assignment on the 11th floor is the least desirable assignment possible, because it overlooks the Sundeck, provides a somewhat restricted view of the ocean, and has no privacy when people are out on the Sundeck (I mentioned this in my post from July 2020).   I have been told that the Front Desk at the Oceanaire tries to avoid assigning the 11th floor to Owners, and instead will assign that to guests coming in via trades and internet booking sites (Booking, Orbitz, etc).

You should request to speak with the Front Desk at Oceanaire, and request to speak to the manager if they can't / won't help.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 29, 2021)

View attachment 37121View attachment 37122View attachment 37121View attachment 37122


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 29, 2021)

The unit assigned is on the same floor as the Sundeck itself. How can this be an oceanfront unit assigned to a fixed week owner??


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 29, 2021)

RLS50 said:


> First off, I am sorry you got assigned to the 11th floor.
> 
> Ownership at Oceanaire is Fixed Week / Fixed Unit Type / Floating Unit.    This means that if you own a Pelican Oceanfront 2BR then we can get assigned a unit from the 11th floor to the 16th floor.   There are 2 Pelican Oceanfront Corner units per floor, so that is 16 potential unit / room assignments.
> 
> ...



Just posted the pics, it's not even on the 11th floor but the 10th floor. I spoke to Elizabeth and the manager, both insisted this is an oceanfront unit. 

Thanks for the replies, any idea who else to escalate this to?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 29, 2021)

Seaport104 said:


> View attachment 37121View attachment 37122View attachment 37121View attachment 37122


None of these attachments worked.  Can you hop over your balcony rail and you are on the sun deck?


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 29, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> None of these attachments worked.  Can you hop over your balcony rail and you are on the sun deck?



yes exactly that. Can hop over the balcony and one is on the sun deck


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2021)

deleted


----------

